

What I learned about computer ergonomics...  - ivanloire
http://blog.iloire.com/post/49853354647/what-i-learned-about-computer-ergonomics
...that I wish someone would have told me before
======
mhd
Sorry, but obviously not enough, if kneeling chairs are recommended. Or was
there a scientific 180 in recent years?

~~~
ivanloire
thanks!, you are totally right. I have reworded the text to make it more clear
than the kneeling chair should be used in short periods as one of the sitting
alternatives between standings.

------
yoster
I want to get the one with the full body chair/monitor holder. That thing is
beast!

